# Boston school police



## zm88

While talking to a guy from BPD tonight Boston school police came up. Is it true they attend Boston academy? I knowvyou need the rule 400 and you get the a upon hiring but this is the first I heard of this.I've read all the threads about BSP and couldn't find anything to support this.


----------



## USAF3424

They go to the Boston SPO academy that William Cloran puts on. Same for Boston Municipal Protective Services.


----------



## zm88

Im aware of that, but after is there a second academy? I've been interested in this job for some time.


----------



## USAF3424

Negative. Those guys do a tough job for shitty pay. Boston residency is a requirement and your unarmed.


----------



## zm88

I wonder if this dude was just screwing with me then. Im aware its a tough job yet I'm dead set on it, I worked with youth in a social setting for the past 6 years til recently, so I can in a way relate to some of what they do. Thanks for the quick and informative replies.

I'm gonna close this thread, if anyone else has anymore input please PM me, thanks.


----------



## USAF3424

In the early 80's they sent people to the BPD Academy. There may be some guys just about to retire who went to the BPD Academy.


----------



## zm88

Gotcha, I'm definitely gonna get that rule 400 and go for it.


----------

